# Blood Work Results, Contemplating Results and TRT



## Clyde (May 29, 2022)

My blood work results kind of took me off guard!

As an out of shape 59yo cancer survivor, I was honestly contemplating TRT before BW. Hanging out here convinced me otherwise, to go ahead and get BW before TRT. I've read here of a few guys in the lower T range feeling better on TRT.

Long story short, my new part time occupation involves a lot of physical labor in the construction industry. Everything from hand digging and raking, setting concrete forms, to running equipment and general carpentry. Since I was a young man, my former occupations as a blue collar worker always involved more thinking than physical work. Machinist, industrial maintenance related.

Probably also relevant is I have history of lifting and AAS experience back from 20+ years ago. Last workouts and gear were in early 2000.

I'd think going on TRT at a dose that puts me in the higher (natural) range, while keeping other BW related markers in range, would make a world of difference in how I feel both physically and possibly mentally. On the other hand, I hate to possibly disable future endogenous T production, which forces my brain to go back to thinking cycling from the past.

Here's where I'm starting. I also included the thyroid related numbers. My oncologist suggested my thyroid gland may be compromised after treatment. The high TSH with low end T4 seem to indicate my thyroid gland cannot produce enough T4 (low end), although the conversion to T3 seems OK. Thinking T4 supplementation is in order, but need a bit more research.


```
FSH and LH
 FSH                                                                4.3    NORMAL    1.6-8.0 mIU/mL            01
 LH                                                                   3.4    NORMAL    1.5-9.3 mIU/mL            01

Testosterone, Free (Dialysis) and Total, MS
 TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL, MS                    422    NORMAL    250-1100 ng/dL            02

TESTOSTERONE, FREE                                     67.7    NORMAL    35.0-155.0 pg/mL        02

Estradiol, Ultrasensitive, LC/MS
 ESTRADIOL,ULTRASENSITIVE, LC/MS           15     NORMAL    < OR = 29 pg/mL           03

Dihydrotestosterone
 DIHYDROTESTOSTERONE, LC/MS/MS           31    NORMAL    12-65 ng/dL                    03

Thyroid Panel with TSH
 T3 UPTAKE                                                          30     NORMAL   22-35 %                         01
 T4 (THYROXINE), TOTAL                                   6.1    NORMAL   4.9-10.5 mcg/dL          01
 FREE T4 INDEX (T7)                                           1.8    NORMAL   1.4-3.8                            01
 TSH                                                                        5.98   HIGH     0.40-4.50 mIU/L                01
```

*TLDR:* (sorry, thinking I'm incapable of writing a short version?)

*I need some first hand, anecdotal experiences with your long term TRT.* Total and free T levels before and after, and how much it improved on both your physical and mental aspects of your lives.

Help convince me with your TRT experiences. *Is it worth potentially giving up any future testicular function as a viable trade off for how much better you're doing, feeling on TRT?*

My alternative to TRT would involve cycling higher T dose + stacking (of course along with heavy training), then PCT to retain testicular function.


----------



## Oldbastard (Jul 7, 2022)

Brother you inspire me! I too am 57 only not have done the physical labor you have . Was in service , was social worker and now retired as veterinarian technician. With freakin horses can be hard . I'm still working out spine surgery and two hip replacement later I use no belts no wraps the core of my training is Romanian dead's , stiff dead's , military press and weighted dips , chins and heavy rows . That damn pandemic almost killed me . To us it's reconditioning that is our biggest dilemma. When we stop we lose twice fast and twice hard too regain. Yes I use chemical assistant and at our age it's not cheating ! Definitely consider hgh with the trt if you can ! Cycling with hgh is like night and day . Good luck keep posting us old bastards need inspiration


----------

